# ComputerSpiele für Rentner



## Computer-Suchti (26. August 2011)

Grüße.
Ich suche ein Computerspiel für meine Oma und für mein Opa.
Aus diesem Grund da sie zu mir gesagt haben sie wollen das mal ausprobieren.
Und deswegen suche ich ein spiel das eher den älteren spaß macht.
Am besten kein shooter und eher was das schnell zu kapieren ist.
Danke


----------



## Dracun (26. August 2011)

Wimmelbildspiele einfach mal googlen


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Was wär denn mit den Sims? Da gibt's ein schönes Tutorial, es ist nicht schwer (wenn man nicht mit einer 5-köpfigen Familie anfängt, sondern erstmal mit einem Sim und ohne Addons), ist nicht so wild (ich kenn das z.B. von meiner Mutter, bei Spielen mit recht "wilder" Grafik, die also schnell rumschwenken, wird ihr etwas schummerig, weil sie das nicht kennt) etc.

Oder aber vielleicht Pflanzen gegen Zombies - das spielen meine Eltern beide sowie die Freundin von meinem Vater etc. Das fängt auch absolut harmlos an und steigert sich halt von Level zu Level ein bisschen, ist halt später etwas "wilder" mit dem Rumgeklicke.

Wenn's eher was im Fantasybereich sein soll, vielleicht Age of Mythology. Das hat auch n super Tutorial und die Kampagne baut sich halt auch langsam auf.

Wäre aber auch mal interessant zu wissen, was deine Großeltern sonst so machen und wie alt sie überhaupt sind  Mehr fällt mir nämlich nun auch grad nicht ein.


Edit:



Dracun schrieb:


> Wimmelbildspiele einfach mal googlen



Natürlich, die hab ich völlig vergessen - meine Mutter fährt da voll drauf ab 

Browserbasiert übrigens noch "Wurzelimperium", da ging sie auch ab wie Schmitz' Katze


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

Computer-Suchti schrieb:


> Grüße.
> Ich suche ein Computerspiel für meine Oma und für mein Opa.
> Aus diesem Grund da sie zu mir gesagt haben sie wollen das mal ausprobieren.
> Und deswegen suche ich ein spiel das eher den älteren spaß macht.
> ...



Das erinnert mich an einen Beitrag von Giga der mich seinerzeit sehr gerührt hat. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3OOm6HeGuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Computer-Suchti (26. August 2011)

ah okey ja vielen dank 
sims find ich perfekt

ja die sind von der art her eher gelassener meine oma is mehr so mit planzen zeugs also da wärs perfekt wenns da n spiel gibt mit blumen und zeugs
und ich denk für meinen opa so traktor zeugs


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (26. August 2011)

Wie wär's mit Adventures wie MonkeyIsland & Co?


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Gartensimulator für Oma

Landwirtschaftssimulator für Opa

Pflanzen gegen Zombies, falls sie Gefallen an oben genannten Spielen finden und mal was "Spannenderes" wollen.


Edit: Falls deine Großeltern sehr humorvoll sind - Edna bricht aus ist als Point&Click-Adventure auch nicht schnell oder wild, trotzdem bietet es eine gewisse Spannung, man rätselt gerne mal rum und vor allem eben ist es witzig ohne Ende.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Adventures wie MonkeyIsland & Co?



Zu abgedreht.


----------



## Computer-Suchti (26. August 2011)

Perfekt.
Dürfte auch nicht zu Kompliziert sein oder 
die beiden genanten spiele.
Ich wollte schon mit einem MMo kommen aber da platzt ihnen glaub ich der kopf 

Vielen vielen Dank ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Für Computerspiel-Einsteiger find ich MMOs auch absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Wie ich eben schon sagte, sind grafisch eher hektische Spiele oft nichts für ältere Generationen, die halt nicht mit dem PC aufgewachsen sind oder sich jeden Tag mit ihm beschäftigen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. August 2011)

WOW


----------



## Saalia (26. August 2011)

meine mutter spielt viele flashgames auf seiten wie king.com, mein stiefvater daddelt nur die windows eigenen kartenspiele.. und mein vadda zockt alles vom shooter bis zu rennsimulation und rollenspielen wie the witcher ^^

aber grad die flashgames und kartenspiele sind doch ein netter zeitvertreib ohne große eingewöhnungszeit und zeitraubend sind sie auch nicht


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. August 2011)

Mein Opa spielt seit Jahren Lemmings auf dem PC. Habe ihm da als kleines Kind immer zugeschaut. Gibt es sicher für wenige Euronen im Internet.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2011)

Für deinen Opa Red Orchestra 2: Heroes Of Stalingrad  

Ne im ernst wie wäre es mit Plants vs. Zombies* ? *


----------



## Tikume (26. August 2011)

Plants vs Zombies wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen,
ansonsten kommt sicher auch sowas wie Bejeweld gut an, genau wie andere "einfache" Puzzlespiele. Man denke nur an den Tetris Boom damals zu Gameboy Zeiten.
Gab letztens auch ein Video von einer Oma die jeden Tag Bomberman spielt.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2011)

Mahjong


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Was mir auch noch eingefallen ist: www.brettspielwelt.de - deine Großeltern kennen sicherlich das ein oder andere Brettspiel und da kann man online mit und gegen andere Leute spielen - falls das was für sie wäre.


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

http://www.jetztspielen.de/blog/andere/spielen-im-hohen-alter-senioren-entdecken-games-und-konsolen-2/


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gartensimulator für Oma
> 
> Landwirtschaftssimulator für Opa



Glaub solche Simulatoren sind nix für diese Leute, weil sie sich in der Realität mit den Themen beschäftigt haben und eine Simulation kann da nur enttäuschen bzw. langweilen.


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaub solche Simulatoren sind nix für diese Leute, weil sie sich in der Realität mit den Themen beschäftigt haben und eine Simulation kann da nur enttäuschen bzw. langweilen.



Na, wenn er doch so ne schöne Vorlage liefert - da konnt ich nich anders


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. August 2011)

meine Mutter und ihr Mann spielen gern solche Minispiele. Mahjong, Kartenspiele, Geschicklichkeitsspiele... gibt's ja zu Hauf im Internet.

Plants vs. Zombies mochte meine Mutter aber gar nicht. Das war ihr zu hektisch und "zu doof" wegen der Zombies und so. x)


----------



## Doofkatze (26. August 2011)

wie wäre es denn mit multiplayer zum anfang?
existiert playray noch? :-)

ansonsten gibt es ja noch zahlreiche Spiele auf lauterspiele.to


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (26. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zu abgedreht.




Soll ja auch ältere Menschen geben, die nicht mürrisch und humorlos sind. 

Aber es gibt ja auch gute point&click Adventures, die weniger abgedreht sind - ich würde das Adventure-Genre jedenfalls eher empfehlen als ein dämlichen Garten-Simulator.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. August 2011)

Und bevor man IRGENDWELCHE Ratschläge geben kann, wäre es gut zu wissen ob Oma und Opa Hobies haben, oder Interessen, oder Sachen schon immer mal machen wollten.

Flugsimulatoren sind ganz nett, Sim City, Kartenspiele....

Aber wer weiß, ob Oma nicht ein totaler James Bond Fan ist, oder ob Opa alle Tom Clancy Romane gelesen hat und schon seit Mogadischu ein großer GSG9 Fan ist.


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Flugsimulatoren sind ganz nett



Vielleicht ein wenig anspruchsvoll für den Anfang? Wenn du hier von richtigen Simulatoren redest (X-Plane, MSFS) - das ist definitiv kein Pappenstiel.


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mahjong



Ja, das spielt meine Mutter auch schon lange. 

Sonst, meine Tante fährt total auf Moorhuhn ab, das kann ich auch empfehlen.


----------

